# aaarrrggghhh just found my Tibee beauty dead.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Of all the ones to have this happen to, it had to be this one. It must have been on the whisper filter floss and just up and over it went....didn't see it till now when I was putting the other one in with a male to see if they would breed. 

It was also a female and I had hopes of continuing this line......

It was the real nice black/white one I pictured on the 5th International Championship post.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh Anna, I am so sorry!!!! I tell you, this year has started off being one of the worst I can ever remember. So many tragedies for so many people, friends and family sick/hospitalized, dying... our tanks crashing, aqua babies passing...... etc.... I just wanna cry for/with you....   These things must come to pass.... SOON!!! Please.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sometimes life really sucks.. so sorry to hear this.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Let's hope things turn around quickly! xD


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well someone upstairs must like me  I just found my Tibee is NOT dead, but alive and well. I was absolutely certain that dead shrimp was my black/white Tibee this one. I think it must have been one of my BKK....it was so dried out and all I could see was the black/white on it, and I couldn't find this one anywhere, so I thought it was her!

THANK YOU LORD!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

That is so awesome.... Maybe this year may have a few good days.  YAY!!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I love that red tiger  never see them anywhere


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Hooray! 

That's excellent News!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yahoo... good news.. nice to hear for a change !


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Matt took all the Red Tigers  Hopefully he can breed enough to supply GTA members down the road


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Matt took all the Red Tigers  Hopefully he can breed enough to supply GTA members down the road


I wasn't aware you sold them, wish I knew, I asked you a long time about them :S


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Andrew, they were posted on the classified section for a few days. 

Matt was the 2nd person to contact me about them....the 1st one said he wanted them then never got back to me . 

Sorry but, I didn't remember who all said they were interested in them, so I just posted the ad and figured everyone would see it and pm me.


----------

